# Lee Sisson Cranks?



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Anyone use these and have any success on bass?? I bought a few in my favorite colors they look like excellent baits. The cranks made of balsa and circuit board..


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Darn good ones. Where'd you find them? Rodmakers has them but were out of color and size I wanted.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

lakeslouie said:


> Darn good ones. Where'd you find them? Rodmakers has them but were out of color and size I wanted.


I got a few at rodmakers!
Check there clearence bin they have a ton of bandits, and Lee Sisson cranks for $2.50!
I have plenty of cranks now...


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

i hear of a lot of people at leesville who use them for muskie


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

the ones mostly used for muskie are the model 41 (slightly bigger and plastic, not balsa). FWIW. Personally I own a sisson thats like a shad rap and it works well. Its all black (handpaint)with 3d chartreuse eyes. Doug (esoxhunter) beefs up the model 41 for muskies.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

i hear bagleys are popular muskie cranks too...


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

I bought a couple at Fishermans Warehouse late last season but have only used them in canada. 

As a side note (Don't mean to get off topic) How is the Rodmakers Shop? I use to live 5 minutes from it in Cleveland and was there every day talking to those guys but havent been there in 8 years probably.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Still pretty cool, somethings are on the pricey side but they do have some great deals..


----------

